# Ollie Richardson Q&A on MMA S&C - No Miracle Cures!



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike Leng caught up with Ollie Richardson of Home - FighterStrength, strength and conditioning coach to the likes of Paul Daley, Dan Hardy, Jimmy Wallhead and the Leicester Tigers rugby team.

Mike picks Ollie's brains on a lot of the major topics including the likes of running for conditioning, the main mistakes made by coaches and fighters, nutrition and getting damn strong.

Well worth a read, so check it out!

MMA Training - Strength And Conditioning For MMA With Ollie Richardson | www.YourMMA.tv


----------

